# Bluebonnet Results?



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

I heard it was run on Farmer's place. I would expect that he swept the Open and Clint swept the minor stakes. Hard to get other Pros to attend when the trial is on one's own training grounds! So, I have to ask, where there any other Pros there that have titled an AA dog?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I know Mark Edward's took 3rd in the Open with Vicki Worthington's Worth-Its PT Cruiser (Petey) - he isn't even 3 yet (12/26 I think is his birthdate)! Not bad, not bad at all!! I know Danny Took 1st and 2nd. Don't know anything else.

HUGE CONGRATS TO PETEY - From Bullet, his #1 fan!

FOM


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

FOM said:


> I know Mark Edward's took 3rd in the Open with Vicki Worthington's Worth-Its PT Cruiser (Petey) -
> 
> I know Danny Took 1st and 2nd.
> 
> FOM


That's is an accomplishment! When a dog can place in the Open on another Pros training property, that says a lot!


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Booty, what exactly are you getting at with your post?

Do all you really want to know is the placements, or are you suggesting foul play on Farmers part?

Your words suggest a possible unfair trial. Or maybe I am reading too much into your post.

Please clarify.


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

*Bluebonnet*

I know Danny won the Open with Ethel, but I'm not sure of any other placement EXCEPT--



OPEN 3RD - WORTH-IT'S P T CRUISER (Petey)

Mark & Petey, I'm so proud of you both!!!!!


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: Bluebonnet*



Vicki Worthington said:


> I know Danny won the Open with Ethel, but I'm not sure of any other placement EXCEPT--
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Incorrect. 

Mike Kammerer won the Open with Ethel.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Your words suggest a possible unfair trial. Or maybe I am reading too much into your post.
> 
> Please clarify.


It has the appearence of unfairness. Especially since ity was put together on a Pro's grounds! 

I trained this morning with my group. One of them got a phone call from someone that ran the trial. The caller went to the trial not realizing it was on Farmer's property. Like myself, I refuse to run any trail run on a Pro's property for ALL the obvious reasons.

One is at an extreme advantage when running on one's own property, muchless being the most successful FT Pro in the game. Why would anyone expose themself to so much scrutiney? 

Same reason why I quit going to the Memphis trail when the trial water was the local FT Pro's training water. Now that they have different grounds, I'll start going back to Memphis. 

When one trials on their own property, they have a BIG advantage and no, the table is not even in that situation.


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

*Bluebonnet*

Well, Ken, that's what I get for "assuming". I knew it was Ethel & I _assumed_ that Danny ran the dog!

Good for Mike!


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Open

1. Ethel- Kammerer
2. Gabby- Ryan Breaseax (forgive the spelling)
3. Petey- Edwards
4. Summer- Breaseax

So actually Farmer didn't handle a dog to a placement. He actually didn't even run a dog in the open. He looked very busy helping with trial logistics. I personally thought it was great to see a pro step up, put on a trial, and help in full force due to the cancelations in La.

Amatuer-

1. ???????- I think Jon Monroe


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

*Bluebonnet*

I'd run it if I were closer. I agree. 

Didn't seem to bother Mark about going down there either.

Out our way, several trials are run on other folks' training grounds. Flat River runs on Pat Burns grounds & on Ray Vreeland's and others who train on the grounds.

I never thought that the old Memphis grounds were open to anyone for training, but heck, what do I know!

Also Maine runs on Mosher's grounds; Maryland, Labrador, and maybe spring Del Bay run on Lyn Yelton's grounds--often used by Ed Forry & others. 

Grounds are so scarce in many parts of the world that it's great just to have them, let alone worry about who trains there!!!

I've never asked, but I'd bet that Danny would let someone train at his place provided they didn't get in his way, or traded grounds with him on occasion.

While it's true that dogs are more apt to be compliant where they get corrected, running on your training grounds can and often is a setback if the test approximates but isn't the same as something you did very recently in training--more for marks than for blinds. I do think a dog that runs where it gets corrected is apt to be more obedient on those grounds.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Open
> 
> 1. Ethel- Kammerer
> 2. Gabby- Ryan Breaseax (forgive the spelling)
> ...


My point, exactly!

Ryan Brasseaux is Danny's AA assistant and dog #1 is Farmer trained on that same property! Would it have been the same results had the trial taken place on neutrel trail grounds? 

I've seen a Pro sweep an Open on their home turf, something they have never been able to do anywhere else. I'm not saying that Danny is not a great trainer but, I'll be damn if I'll waste my time and money running on a Pro's grounds.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Mr Booty said:


> Ken Guthrie said:
> 
> 
> > Your words suggest a possible unfair trial. Or maybe I am reading too much into your post.
> ...


As I see, no truer words could be spoken from an amatuer that believes restrictions should be put on pro's.

As I also see it, your words are in total disrespect to Danny and therefor any folks who helped put on this trial.

You see Booty, since in your state, the trial that had been scheduled was cancelled. So, I assume, Danny Farmer thought he could help the situation and put on another trial.

I guess the fact that he didn't go out and buy some land real quick to satisfy ungreatful folks like you is his fault.

Actually, when I showed up to the open, I fully expected Danny to be running my dog. But when Danny told me he didn't get to train all week and his assistant did so, he only thought it was fair to let his assistant run the dog. I guess Danny was working on making sure that the trial was organized all week, or maybe he was finding grounds to run on. Did you ever think of that?

On top of that, I don't think Danny could have helped put on the trial and run a full truck at the same time.

The more I type about this, the more upset I get. So I am gonna let this go unless you continue Booty.

I think your comments are way out of line and quite frankly show disrespect for not only Danny Farmer but me.

I will let this go, I hope you chose to.


----------



## brian lewis (Jun 6, 2005)

I've forgotten what was Cimarron's results?


----------



## mstreetman (Apr 24, 2003)

dont know about the am and qual cause i just didnt get through em. the derby was won by edward and clint took a bunch of the rest.

all of those seemed fair to me and i jamd. bunch of good dogs.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Mr Booty said:


> Ken Guthrie said:
> 
> 
> > Open
> ...


Have you ever seen a pro sweep a summer trip. I haven't, but I sure have seen it almost done.

In fact it was this summer in Colorado. Who's grounds were those Booty?


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Bluebonnet*



Vicki Worthington said:


> Grounds are so scarce in many parts of the world that it's great just to have them, let alone worry about who trains there!!!
> 
> .
> 
> While it's true that dogs are more apt to be compliant where they get corrected, running on your training grounds can and often is a setback if the test approximates but isn't the same as something you did very recently in training--more for marks than for blinds. I do think a dog that runs where it gets corrected is apt to be more obedient on those grounds.


Great trail grounds are rare! But, when the trail grounds are the home to a Pro or an Amateur, then they should not run unless the grounds are so vast that the odds of test duplication with training are slim. But on many places with limited water, the AA water blinds are too obvious. Yes, it can be a disadvantage but, most often it is a great advantage.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> As I also see it, your words are in total disrespect to Danny and therefor any folks who helped put on this trial.
> 
> You see Booty, since in your state, the trial that had been scheduled was cancelled. So, I assume, Danny Farmer thought he could help the situation and put on another trial.
> 
> I guess the fact that he didn't go out and buy some land real quick to satisfy ungreatful folks like you is his fault.


Ken, sorry that I don't have the wool pulled over my eyes! 

How does putting a trial on over 400 miles away help anyone at SLRC? In fact, no one from SLRC ran Bluebonnet because it is too far away. So, don't try and turn this into a "he was trying to help the New Orleans folks out"! 

Yes, I do beleive that any restrictions in this sport look at Pros first. I for one would like to keep this an Amateur sport, which it is not today but use to be. Pros should train and Amateurs handle but, that is a subject for a different thread.

Let me refer back to my original post when I asked, "Was there any other Pros there that have titled an AA dog"? Why didn't they go?


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

Danny cobbled this trial together on a moments notice because South Louisiana canceled. He was still looking for grounds as late as last weekend. Ryan ran all the dogs because Danny was buisy MARSHALLING, SHOOTING THE FLYER, and REBIRDING. He was picking up trash, hauling equipment and doing all the thing that we bitch about all the time.

THANK YOU DANNY.

Booty - if you want to talk about advantage - funny how you don't mention Mark at the Spillway?

Am:
1st John Monroe with Hunter - new AFC
2nd - Dave Honeycuitt
3rd - ????
4th - Creg Jones with Havoc


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Gerard Rozas said:


> Booty - if you want to talk about advantage - funny how you don't mention Mark at the Spillway?


Mark is definitly at an advantage in the spillway! 

Here is the difference though; the retriever area in the spilway is near 1,000 acres. The terrain in the spillway changes constantly. Just the way that it is bushhogged changes regularly. They cut the week before Katrina and I was out there running a blind. They cut again today and because of the way it was cut, factors were changed. Same with the water depending on where they dig. The spillway in not like private property where the terrian stays the same. Plus, anyone who knows the spillway knows that the tech water is unlimited unlike most private property.

Its's great that y'all had a trial for yourselves but, don't call me ungrateful under the pretext that it was put on for members of SLRC! It was put on for y'all! And yes, Danny did try and get some local folks to make the drive over, and yes Danny is the best AA Pro, but don't expect many folks that run AA stakes to run on a Pros property.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Booty, 

I'm done commenting on this subject with you on through the internet. I will discuss this with you in person at the next trial I see you at.

You should be ashamed, and I am dissapointed, that you cannot see the good that Danny Farmer did in holding this trial.

The fact is with this trial, you had the choice.....

1. To run this trial
2. Not to run any trial

You chose not to so.... your dogs didn't have the chance.

My dog had the chance because of Danny and many others put on the trial.

Thank you Danny for that.

As I think you are the one with something over your eyes.........the tears from whining.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

I actually think you are both right and wrong:

1) Home field advantage if real.
2) Don?t piss and moan about it. :wink:


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Patrick Johndrow said:


> 2) Don?t piss and moan about it. :wink:


 :lol: 
I'd be pissing and moaning if I made the long haul over just to find out that the trial was on a Pros property! 

I had no dog in the fight, I'm just kind of shocked.

Maybe in some parts folks think it OK but, around here we don't see it.

New Orleans - Public Property
Tuscaloosa - State land
Acadiana - Private Property/owner doesn't run dogs
Montgomery, Al. Private Property/owner doesn't run dogs
Mobile Private Property/owner doesn't run dogs
Memphis Now has private property/owner doesn't run dogs
Ouachita Lake Providence- Private Property/owner doesn't run dogs

Those are the trial on my circuit, so for most of us down here, we think it inappropriate to run on a Pros property for a Licensed Trial!


----------



## pistol (Mar 24, 2004)

booty i remember an open several years ago on kammerer's place, at the time prime danny training grounds. last series was a big triple. long memory bird up the middle. it was obvious that danny's dog's remembered that bird thrown the other direction and a little further over. they all hunted no man's land, where they were used to seeing that mark. i believe mosher won that trial with coot farm charcoal.
________
Honda of Canada Manufacturing history


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Mr Booty said:


> I'd be pissing and moaning if I made the long haul over just to find out that the trial was on a Pros property!


See I knew we would come to a point of agreement?.I even bet Ken would agree with you on that point. :lol:


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Patrick Johndrow said:


> Mr Booty said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be pissing and moaning if I made the long haul over just to find out that the trial was on a Pros property!
> ...


Patrick,

I don't think the premium tried to hide the fact where the grounds would be. 

Plus, I don't piss and moan. I either chose to do it or not. Pissing and moaning is for people who like to make excuses. 

Fact is, it's hard to make excuses when a truck keeps winning no matter what grounds it runs on.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Fact is, it's hard to make excuses when a truck keeps winning no matter what grounds it runs on.


Danny's truck is as hot as it has ever been. The man has won more Opens than anyone. This isn't about his ability. Maybe y'all see no problem with it. However, around here, that dog wouldn't hunt.


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

Come on Booty, competion makes you better.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

kip said:


> Come on Booty, competion makes you better.


Heck, we planned on running Port Arthur! Then they found out we were coming and cancelled the trial. :wink: 

You and Dave going to Ouachita this weekend?


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

now thats a stacked deck.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

kip said:


> now thats a stacked deck.


Are you saying that I should stay home and chase women instead? Now that I think about it, either situation would be self abusive! I was trying to remember today if it was 2 or 3 of the AA judges that I've pissed off in the past. :lol: 

How do you see this trial? I have NO idea of what the grounds look like, what the judges like to throw or even if I can find a place to stay (I'm prepared to sleep in my truck). Plus, it's getting cold this weekend!!! Got up to 90 today but by the weekend, they are saying temps in the 60's up there, burrrrr....


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

The Open was not held on Farmer's PLACE. It was held on property he has access to. I don't think Farmer has been on that particular property for at least 4 months. I know Clint hasn't. It's hard to train in Anderson TX when you are in Colorado.


Booty said:


> I've seen a Pro sweep an Open on their home turf, something they have never been able to do anywhere else.


_Something they have never been able to do anywhere else. _In your dreams. :wink: 

In Sept. 02 in the Spillway Danny took 1st, 2nd, 3rd & 4th. Kennon took RJ. In Feb. 04 in the Spillway Danny took 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th & RJ. In Feb. 03 Danny took 1st, 2nd, 3rd & 4th. I checked 2 clubs for the last 3 years and Farmer has 3 sweeps (all in the Spillway where he doesn't train.) He can take his'n and beat your'n then he can take your'n and beat his'n anytime, anyplace. That's just the way it is. Danny has titled more FC's than anyone and has probably swept more trials than anyone also. Farmer probably has a 90% change of winning any trial he enters. He would have a slighlty higher change of winning on his home grounds (because a lot of his competition won't show up.) Ouachita was held on his home grounds for years. I heard a rumor that he is taking 42 dogs to Ouachita. Good Luck. 
Farmer could have:
1) Not put on a trial.
2) Put on a trial and competed himself.
3) Put on a trial and let others compete while he did all the work.
He choose no. 3..... What a low life hair ball.

Dubya


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

> He choose no. 3..... What a low life hair ball.


Art, I'm sure glad you're back......!!!! That was a good one!!!

KG


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Dubya said:


> Booty said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen a Pro sweep an Open on their home turf, something they have never been able to do anywhere else.
> ...


Actually in ALL of our dreams. :wink:


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

*Bluebonnet*

Boy have we strayed far from the subject when we get to who's running Ouichita!

But...does anyone know for sure how many dogs are entered? I heard in the 30's for the Open. That would belie Danny bringing a herd of 30+!

For those of you who don't know what I like as a judge, I'll tell you:

Good marking dogs that run controlled blinds on line!


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

*Bluebonnet*

Oh, by the way. Field trials are called an "amateur" sport because only amateurs can _judge_ trials and prize money is not awarded.

Pros have always run the Open--only the folks who couldn't afford a pro and a few really competitive amateurs who challenged themselves to beat the pros (back then they were actual employees of the wealthier competitors and only later became independent businessmen/women) ran their own dogs in the Open. The Amateur was later added as a stake to allow the amateur owners to compete against one another & not have to go up against the professionals.


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

Quichta has 35 in the Open and 34 in the Am.

Last I heard (and not offical) Lone Star has 65 in the Open, 50 in the Am.

I believe Mark Edwards is going to Quictha, Danny is going to Lone Star, and Schrader is going to Sunflower in Kansas.


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: Bluebonnet*



Vicki Worthington said:


> Boy have we strayed far from the subject when we get to who's running Ouichita!


I got theimpression Mr. Booty was runnin' Ouachita from his comments on page 2. I could be wrong. Farmer with 42 dogs at Ouachita was jus a little houmor. It's only 41 dogs. NOT! :wink: 

When Gerard mispells a word he sure is consistant.

Dubya


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Gerard Rozas said:


> I believe Mark Edwards is going to Quictha, Danny is going to Lone Star, and Schrader is going to Sunflower in Kansas.


except that Sunflower is the following weekend (Oct 14-16)

and the correct spelling for Quictha :? is Ouachita

spelling is not one of the G-man's stong suits :wink:

and he is a Louisiana boy :shock:


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

*Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita 



*

Hope yall are satisfied!!!!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Gerard Rozas said:


> *Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita Ouachita
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Thanks for the chuckle :wink:


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Art, I was told by one of the contestants that they were running one of the series from Danny's driveway! So if that's not his property?

I'm sure his intentions were good. Then when no AA Pros entered, he did make some calls trying to get them there. But again, what Pro other than Edwards is going to run on his training property? 

On to Ouachita!

P S The reference about a Pro only sweeping the Open once on their training grounds was not a reference to Farmer. I was refering to Harp at Memphis the Spring before last. The final series was on his training water!


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Booty, didn't you originally say you weren't going to run Ouachita?

What changed your mind?

KG


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

I am running Ouachita, leaving Thursday morning. 

With my two closes trails cancelled this Fall and a good possibility that they will also cancel the Spring trials, I'm going to run all the trails I can. Dog is ready and I think I am too!


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

The Am was on Danny's property.

Every series of the open was about 10 miles away on another ranch. 

And if you had a front yard like Danny's, you would run setups there too.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Mr Booty said:


> But again, what Pro other than Edwards is going to run on his training property?


Why do you care?


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Hey Booty, put Raider on the point next time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :lol: 8)


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Why do you care?


Ken, the reality si that I don't and probably should have started this thread! Like I said earlier, I was shocked more than anything. In fact, when the subject was brought up by a local Amateur in training Monday morning, I really didn't pay that much attention to it. But, then the laughter got louder and one guy was telling about running from the driveway in front of his house and another talked about they were running dogs from the runs and I started thinking about it; Why would Danny do it?

We all know his intentions were good and we all know he doesn't need the wins. I think the the fact that he thought other Pros would want to run on his training property, including the property down the street was a miscalulation on his part. And, when he realized that they wouldn't come, he tried his best by calling them pleading that they come. Heck, he is tough enough to beat on neutrel ground much less his own training property! 

Mark, yea I have heard that now 200 times since Black Warrior. I fell asleep at the wheeel when my dog had such a great Am going. If my dam dog didn't carry his cast so dam long, he would have kept me awake handling him. I assure you that I will get on the point the next time cause this one cost me points!!!


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Mr Booty said:


> Ken Guthrie said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you care?
> ...


Because there was no other trial that weekend. How hard is that to figure out. 

What did you expect him to do is the next question?

Was coming up with a trial a few weeks not good enough?

What is your alternative or solution to this particular weekend?


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Hey Booty
Raider was running a nice trial! :lol: I'll see you this weekend.


Mark


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

As far as an alternative to the weekend, SLRC hasn't lost this date. Due to Katrina and lack of accomodations, we had to cancel this one and maybe Spring as well. Today, I was training with our club President and Bob Kennon(man it was great to see Feather at almost 11 years old run those marks and blind) and the situation is not good for the next year in all of south Louisiana. All the workers and locals that have lost homes have everything booked up. We'll be lucky to have a Spring trial and I know that the 3DQ will NOT be in the spillway. This won't be a problem next Fall unless we get another hurricane.

As far as the Bluebonnet trial goes, all I can tell you is how it appears to all non-Farmer clients. It has the appearence that it was put on for them and everyone else that ran was just fodder. That is why I was shocked and surprised. That well may not have been his motivation but, that is the schuttlebutt. 

I personally will not run under certain judges and I will also not run a lisenced event on a Pro's property. The deck is stacked aganist you. Remember, Bluebonnet has a reputation around the south. This is the same club that host a licensed trial that discourages Pros from entering in the Spring. Everything may well be on the up and up but, when events are done outside of the norm or accepted practices, it creates suspicion. Why expose oneself to that?


----------



## saltydog (Oct 18, 2004)

Booty wrote-
"As far as the Bluebonnet trial goes, all I can tell you is how it appears to all non-Farmer clients. It has the appearence that it was put on for them and everyone else that ran was just fodder."

I competed in the trial knowing Farmer and Avant were going to be there, but I did not blame or bicker at them. We could have been 12,000 miles away and they still would have a great chance of sweeping every stake. This is the same situation that came about when Alexandra Washburn won the WRC at her place. I thought "good for her!" and someone had the nerve to call her "sourface" washburn on this board. 
Now if Farmer's crew never won a trial anywhere in the nation except in Anderson, it would make you think, but he wins everywhere. 

Booty wrote-
"Its not like Farmer needs the wins"

OK, lets put a stop to the big bad field trial pro. Its not like he works his a## off to be on top.

Cant we all just get along?


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

saltydog said:


> but he wins everywhere.


Not everywhere, just most places. I kind of remember an Open here last March where Bill Eckett cleaned everyone's clock and I mean everyone. 

And, I don't think we are bickering. Beleive me, I know how folks love their Pros!


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Mr Booty said:


> saltydog said:
> 
> 
> > but he wins everywhere.
> ...


Booty, give it up man. What exactly did you expect Farmer to do on this particular weekend differently? Answer the question directly. 

I know SLRC will have their trial next year. The question was what could have been done differently on this particular weekend?

And for the record, I am not defending "my" pro on this subject.

I am defending the persons involved and this particular situation.


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey Booty, I dont see any other pros putting on trials for anyone. thanks Danny for your effort and i wasnt even there.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Booty, give it up man. What exactly did you expect Farmer to do on this particular weekend differently? Answer the question directly.


To have enough experience to know that no sane Pro is going to compete on any Pro's training grounds be it in their front yard or a few miles down the road. This trail was for his clients. He shouldn't have done it! 

I'll quote a comment made today by someone that has been winning at this game longer than anyone on RTF, "Danny knew what he was doing".

When I go over to watch an Open, I expect to see at least several Pros there handling dogs.

Kip, fine if a Pro wants to put on a trail. Just don't host it on one's own training grounds. The real competition ain't going to show up, just like this one!


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Mr Booty said:


> He shouldn't have done it!



:roll:


----------



## Mike Noel (Sep 26, 2003)

> To have enough experience to know that no sane Pro is going to compete on any Pro's training grounds be it in their front yard or a few miles down the road.


There are usually 7 or 8 "Crazy" pros at Metro that is run at Carruths...including Danny. :?


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

Mr Booty said:


> I'll quote a comment made today by someone that has been winning at this game longer than anyone on RTF, "Danny knew what he was doing".


Longer than anyone on RTF.... Dayum. You must have involved in a seance. We got some real old codgers on RTF. Some of them go back to before Al Gore's invention of Field Trials and Hunt Tests.

Dubya


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Mr Booty said:


> Ken Guthrie said:
> 
> 
> > Booty, give it up man. What exactly did you expect Farmer to do on this particular weekend differently? Answer the question directly.
> ...


If this forum didn't have some rules, I would be writing some other words right now.

"He shouldn't have done it", well then you should have got off your a$$ and done it. 

And yes, I believe Danny knew what he was doing. He was trying to do his part like so many pissing and moaning amatuers are begging for. Just because this one wasn't on your home turf, you didn't like it. Just because this trial was on Danny's grounds, you didn't like it. Well what other grounds did you what Danny to get?

And I know this will get deleted.........but you are one dumb SOB if you really believe what you are writing.

Good luck to you and your Booty at whatever trial and their trial grounds you what to go to.

For me, I am just happy my dog had a trial to run that weekend. Thanks to Danny, he did. And many others looked at it that way too.


----------



## mitchbrown (Jan 6, 2004)

what does running trials on your grounds get you????
bitching about running there
two sued if anything happens, thats what happed to us.
mitch brown


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> And I know this will get deleted.........but you are one dumb SOB if you really believe what you are writing.


When folks can't effectivly defend their point of view they generally turn to
name calling! This is a classic case in point.

I think we just need to agree to disagree on this issue.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Mr Booty said:


> This trail was for his clients. He shouldn't have done it!






Ken Guthrie said:


> And I know this will get deleted.........but you are one dumb SOB if you really believe what you are writing.



Both comments are just one man?s opinion and nothing more.....but one is pretty funny.


----------



## KJB (Jul 1, 2003)

In Danny's defense, not that he needs it....

Danny asked TX Panhandle RC if there was any way we could put our trial on this fall, and volunteered to do anything and everything to help make it happen. Unfortunately, it simply could not be done. 

Perhaps other pros had already made arrangements to run other trials, given that Bluebonnet was such a late addition. Danny put a trial together on very short notice. A trial on pro's grounds is dang sure better than no trial at all, especially if a pro is doing all the work!
Just my $.02,
Tina


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

One of the coolest things about this trial was the meeting that was held before the trial. All the placements were announced at a dinner on Thursday night(after they were auctioned off) . The rest of the weekend was just for show. The people that knew they weren't getting anything could leave and go do yard work all weekend while the people that knew they were placing could practice acting excited. I thought that was very original and showed peoples ability to think outside the box. Me, I don't like thinking outside the box. I don't even like thinking close to the edge of the box. I stay in the middle of the box and don't get close the edge. I don't even touch people that are standing close to the edge of the box. 

Middle of the box regards,
Dubya

P.S. I knew about the auction in advance, that's why I agreed to judge that weekend. I knew I couldn't out bid any of his clients.


----------



## meleagris (May 20, 2003)

KJB said:


> In Danny's defense, not that he needs it....
> 
> Danny asked TX Panhandle RC if there was any way we could put our trial on this fall, and volunteered to do anything and everything to help make it happen. Unfortunately, it simply could not be done.
> 
> ...


I'm totally with Tina here.....Danny did EVERYTHING he could do to help the Texas Panhandle club put on a trial he could. Unfortunately it just wasn't something that could be done. I know he did a good thing here....while the rest of us sit around and complain about not enough trials...he made one happen. Shame on him :shock: 

And to answer the question about an advantage.....He hands all of us our butts week in and week out. I can't think of a trial this summer that he didn't get at least 2 of the 4 places and there are quite a few times he has gotten 3-4 of those placements. 

And no I do not have a dog with Danny so I'm not defending him as a client. 

John
________
ANIME CARTOON


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey Booty, get Mark to put one on in the spillway.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

kip said:


> Hey Booty, get Mark to put one on in the spillway.


Are you kidding me, there ain't enough anti-bacterial soap in Louisiana! The man washes his hands after running each dog in training, we'd never be able to get him away from the water spigot.

Besides, he's not a member of SLRC(we have standards) and he has all of us jerks to do it for him! :wink:

He picked up his new truck yesterday. Tomorrow, we are driving up to Ouachita. Just wait till I start pickin my nose and passing gas in it. He'll have a cow!


----------



## Anthony Heath (Jan 3, 2003)

> If this forum didn't have some rules, I would be writing some other words right now.
> 
> "He shouldn't have done it", well then you should have got off your a$$ and done it.
> 
> ...



Easy there Guthrie, those panties all wadded up CAN'T be comfortable. :lol: 

Anthony


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

Mr Booty said:


> Tomorrow, we are driving up to Ouachita.


When you get to Ouachita in Lake Providence you may think you are still in New Orleans. East Carroll parish has had the highest unemployment rate in the state for about the last 50 years straight.

Good Luck,
Dubya


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Anthony Heath said:


> > If this forum didn't have some rules, I would be writing some other words right now.
> >
> > "He shouldn't have done it", well then you should have got off your a$$ and done it.
> >
> ...


My panties are in my "Booty" for sure. 

Booty is right. Farmer is an idiot for running a trial on his grounds.

Besides, how else would he have a chance. :wink: 

Thanks to Booty and all his amatuer partners who stepped up and came up with a trial when SLRC was cancelled.

We enjoyed all the work you did and your grounds were public.

And shame on you Farmer, how dare you have a trial on a weekend in which another trial was cancelled. Shame on you for running on the grounds you found and us amatuers hated the fact that we didn't have the weekend off. 

Again, without your help Booty, all this wouldn't have been possible.


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

Think about it! That was the *second *trial Farmer put on this year.

Bluebonnet in the spring regards,
Dubya


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

I'll do my best to get to the Spring trial. I think I mentioned that on another thread a while back. I like the idea of a double Amateur!


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

Mr Booty said:


> I'll do my best to get to the Spring trial. I think I mentioned that on another thread a while back. I like the idea of a double Amateur!


If you win the open, you can tell the AKC to stick them open points up their a$$ because all you want are amateur points. It could happen.

Dubya


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Dubya said:


> If you win the open, you can tell the AKC to stick them open points up their a$$ because all you want are amateur points. It could happen.
> 
> Dubya


Are you kidding me, if we win an Open on Farmer's training grounds, I want triple Open and Amateur points! Dude, that's bragging rights. I don't care if that's the no Pros allowed trial, it just sounds impressive.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> It could happen.


If you're refering to somebody winning it* will* happen to some good dog and good handler who had some good luck or an absense of bad luck. 

If you're refering to that other part of your post pertaining to where ACK should deposit those points........... Won't happen Art.


----------

